# Why not a Vendor on Ecigssa?????



## Petrus (13/10/15)

Good day all my fellow vapors. This past holiday I had a eye opener. Two big shopping center's in Durban area both got Twisp outlets. Every time just opposite Mugg and Bean "one of my favorite stops". As I sit there I watched the staff selling products to people who want to quit the stinkies. Every time I see a customer reached for his wallet I thought, damn I wish I can help that poor guy, at least then he will stand a better chance quitting. The guys at the Twisp Kiosk "90% of the time" don't even know how to operate their own products, dry hits, refilling and so the list goes on.
Then on my last day on holiday while waking in Gateway Center I see "The Vape Shop" wow, what a beautiful shop. All the mods from the newest"not the DNA 200" ones till the basic ones, all displayed behind glass. A lot of tanks, rda's, wick, wire, diy tools and so the list goes on. And a huge variety of e-liquid. The staff is well trained, advice is excellent, shop is very busy, but then I asked the manager if they are a listed vendor on ecigssa and the answer was NO! Damn I was so pissed, because from a business point of view, to advertise is getting in clients, the more clients the more money. But ja, Vapeshop in Gateway Centre is a 100% yes.

Keep well guys.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/10/15)

Calling @VapeShop.co.za

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapington (13/10/15)

They were on here


----------



## Wesley (13/10/15)

There are a lot of negative vibes towards them on here; when they started out they were charging insane prices. I don't know if that's changed since then.


----------



## Petrus (13/10/15)

Wesley said:


> There are a lot of negative vibes towards them on here; when they started out they were charging insane prices. I don't know if that's changed since then.


I have bought some goodies at their shop and their prices were almost spot-on. If I were staying in Durbs and need some wick or batteries or even a new tank, I would definitely visit that shop.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (13/10/15)

Their prices are still on the upper side but I guess that`s the curse of having a B&M. Those overheads do add up at the end of the month. The convince of walking into a shop and actually getting a feel of a mod or tank is still a plus for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## MJ INC (13/10/15)

Gateway mall rentals are incredibly high. You would be shocked at the margins many small retailers have where they need 70-80% on many of their products to insure they make a profit. This even extends as far as our chain stores where you margins are at 40-50%

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ET (13/10/15)

MJ INC said:


> Gateway mall rentals are incredibly high. You would be shocked at the margins many small retailers have where they need 70-80% on many of their products to insure they make a profit. This even extends as far as our chain stores where you margins are at 40-50%



Your forgetting that most big centres now take a percentage of your shops profits also. Now that is just plain evil

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## MJ INC (13/10/15)

ET said:


> Your forgetting that most big centres now take a percentage of your shops profits also. Now that is just plain evil


The vast majority don't. Most have a contract where you pay a fixed fee or you pay 10% of turnover which ever is highest. There are a small amount that take a fixed amount and a percentage of turnover but I only know 1 mall in Jozi that does this and it's very high end. They tend not to take from profit because it's much easier to hide that then turnover


----------

